# Destination ride: Pedaler's Fork in Calabasas.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Finally made it by the newly opened Pedaler's Fork restaurant/bar/coffee shop/bike shop in Calabasas yesterday. WOW!

the owners are avid cyclists and really wanted a great spot for starting and ending rides. Its been in the works for years and the result is a jaw-dropper.

They have partnered with Moots as sort of a concept / showroom for their brand only. There is also an on-duty mechanic in a killer little space with accessories & nutrition available for sale as well. 

dedicated bike parking is out back with 24 hanging racks, all with their own chain locks. Just lock up your bike and take the key with you. 

Beer, coffee, food, bikes and shade. Perfection. I highly recommend adding this to your must-ride-to list 

http://www.pedalersfork.com/


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, will check it out for sure!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OK. I gotta go there.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Any suggestions on a route to get up there from the west side, not to keen to ride Topanga Cyn rd. 


.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

you're going to have to brave Topanga or Las Virgenes to get out to Calabasas, or else you're stuck with Sepulveda and a long blvd ride. Yuck.

You can take Topanga to Old Topanga for less traffic.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

That's unfortunate, was hoping there was some secret road I was unaware of. I will have to try to go up there real early on a Sunday morning I guess.


THX


.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Wouldn't it be better to follow the Orange Line accross the Valley than ride on the Blvd.? Not that I've tried it, but the Orange line seems to have a bike path all along the route. If you tuck in behind a bus you'd get priority light changes!

Your'e still stuck with Sepulveda.

JSR


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

the Orange Line path isnt bad in certain stretches, but there can be lots of waiting for lights which gets annoying. And it runs well north of the blvd. I'd much rather brave Ventura blvd and have the lights timed more in my favor. Early Sun. am would be a breeze. And you could return home via Old Topanga.


----------



## flieger (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know how far west (of Mandeville) you can ride Mullholland? It's an unimproved road, but I suspect a person could throw some 25s or 27s on and take it all the way.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

we ride it fairly often on 23s and 25s  most recently the entire 7-8 miles. Its all dirt.

It will drop you into a neighborhood just south of Topanga Canyon.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

UPDATE: you might want to give these guys some time to figure out Restaurant Management 101. The service has been... underwhelming, and their Yelp page is getting killed. Come on guys!!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Made it over there to check it out on Sunday but it was crazy hot and mothers day, so basically had to turn around once we got there. Looked very nice though, will have to go back another time. 
One of the guys broke a spoke on the way up, and PF charged $35 to fix it, which I thought was a bit outrageous even if they did do it while we waited. I paid $15 at my LBS the other day.


----------

